# Indian visiting Dubai - need extension for 60-day visa



## chats80 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi All,

I am a newbie to such forums, so kindly oversee "newbie" mistakes. 

I am an Indian national holding a normal Indian passport. I entered Dubai on Sept. 28th, '12 on a 60-day Visit Visa. Accordingly my visa will expire on Nov. 28th, '12. I am currently scheduled to exit Dubai on Nov. 24th, '12, but wish to extend my stay here by another month. I have received mixed responses from friends currently living here, regarding the extension of visit visas.

I understand that if I exit on Nov. 24th, '12 then I will not be allowed to re-enter UAE on a new Visit Visa untill one month later.

My question is: Will I be able to extend my visit visa for another 30-days? If yes, whom do I contact? If no, is there a work-around?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You'll need to ask immigration, they recently changed the visa rulings for certain countries - India being one of them. You might not be able to get an extension.


----------

